# Craftsman 10" Table Saw



## hankscorpio (Feb 10, 2009)

The obvious answer would be sears.....but I"m assuming you already looked there? You must be able to at least order it from them.


----------



## pyper (Jul 1, 2009)

Since you have a table saw you can mill sliders from hardwood...

I have a 10" craftsman and it does use standard accessories, but I think they had about a half dozen models on the floor when I got it.


----------



## Thurman (Feb 9, 2009)

I hate to sound like an echo, but here goes: That's why a lot of times when you buy Sears, you buy a "Sears exclusive". Sears does ( I know) ask a lot of their suppliers to alter certain dimensions, functions, etc., of products they sell so they will be a "Sears exclusive". Their lawn/garden products are probably the worst. Sears has often had major engine suppliers such as B&S, Techumseh, and Kawasaki to alter crankshaft end diameters to Sears specs. No other pulleys would fit except those from Sears Parts. Just my 2¢ worth, David


----------



## ratherbefishin' (Jun 16, 2007)

ALL the $99 hobbyist table saws are that way, not just Craftsman. That's like saying I'll never buy another GM vehicle because I can't put Corvette wheels on my Metro and make it do 0-60 in under 5 seconds. If you expect a contractor grade or better saw that will accept all the aftermarket accessories, spend the money for one.:whistling2:


----------



## Maintenance 6 (Feb 26, 2008)

Buy the Sears part that fits. It's not like Sears is robbing anyone for accessories. Usually the add ons are reasonably priced and of the same quality as the base machine, whatever level that may be. Fishin' is right, you can't expect to get industry standard specs on a consumer grade machine. And for what it's worth, my old Craftsman cast iron table saw has the same size slots as a Delta Unisaw.


----------

